# RP Synchromax a short term solution?



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Greetings,
I replaced my ATF with Synchromax, and it fealt GREAT immediately after doing it. However, shortly (within a month or two) it seemed to regress back to it's old feeling. While it is possible that I just got used to the "better" feel, It really seems to be more difficult than right after the change. I drive about 2000 miles per month, so it has been around 10000 miles since the initial change.

Is this something that should be done every 10K miles? That seems a little soon to me. BTW, I see no leaks in my garage floor, but I haven't checked the level since the change, due the PITA factor.  

Any thoughts?

Regards,

Gary


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I hear 10 to 15K for a tranny fluid change, I used Rp myself. If you want to try another , try Amsoil, good product also. I used the Amsoil in my Diff when installing my Harrop.


----------

